# الفروق بين انواع المواسير



## wael nesim (9 يونيو 2013)

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا, الموضوع ده متجمع من موقع بيوضح الفروق بين الانواع المختلفة للمواسير, الموضوع مهم جدا ومفيد جدا جدا.
Difference Between - Download - 4shared


----------



## zanitty (9 يونيو 2013)

فى البيت بقى و انت فاهم


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (9 يونيو 2013)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## salahelden74 (10 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamza112005 (10 يونيو 2013)

عاشت ايدك ومشكوووور على


----------



## mahmood mrbd (10 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## nofal (10 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bagan (26 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## شريف برادعية (3 ديسمبر 2014)

أرغب انا استفسر من حضراتكم اين تستخدم مواسير pvc من تصنيف class 5 واين تستخدم مواسير class 4 وهل يجوز استبدال class مع اخر ؟ وما الفرق بينهما ؟؟؟


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (12 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## xxss8 (15 يناير 2015)

شريف برادعية قال:


> أرغب انا استفسر من حضراتكم اين تستخدم مواسير pvc من تصنيف class 5 واين تستخدم مواسير class 4 وهل يجوز استبدال class مع اخر ؟ وما الفرق بينهما ؟؟؟


الكلاس للمواسير يعني سماكتها وغالبا في التمديدات الخارجيه يستخدم كلاس 5 وداخل المبنى كلاس 4 ومواسير تغذية المياه كلاس 5 وكل مشروع يحدد تصنيف الكلاسات من مواصفات


----------



## hooka (19 ديسمبر 2015)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## amato alra7man (11 مارس 2016)

ممكن حضرتك ترفع الملف تاني


----------



## ahmedbayomy (19 مارس 2016)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## محمد شوقي متولي (22 أبريل 2016)

الملف اصبح غير موجود ممكن حضرتك ترفعه تاني​



​


----------

